# Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)



## Anglerboard Redaktion (10. Juli 2018)

Die dänische Nordseeküste ist ein beliebtes Reiseziel bei Urlaubern. Sowohl Familien mit Kindern als auch Naturfreunde kommen hier voll auf ihre Kosten. Die weiten Dünenlandschaften und breiten Sandstrände üben einen ganz speziellen Charme aus. Aber auch für uns Angler ist die Region eine Reise wert. Die bekannten Riffe wie Jyske und Gelbes Riff vor der Küste locken mit kräftigen Dorschen, starken Köhlern & Co. Bei Ausfahrten gehören volle Fischkisten zur Tagesordnung – vorausgesetzt der Wind spielt mit. 




_
Bei passenden Bedingungen gibt's volle Fischkisten_

Ausfalltage gehören an der Nordseeküste allerdings dazu. Wind und Wellen haben einen zu großen Einfluss und spielen zeitweise einfach verrückt. Davon dürfen sich Interessierte jedoch nicht abschrecken lassen. Gerade im Frühsommer herrschen häufig stabile Wetterlagen über einen langen Zeitraum – die besten Voraussetzungen für einen Trip. 
  Neben einfachen Tages-, bieten die Kapitäne auch Mehrtagestouren an. Unsere Empfehlung: Startet mit einem Tagestrip und guckt, wie Euch die Angelei, der Kapitän und der Kutter gefällt. Seid Ihr auf den Geschmack gekommen, ist eine Mehrtagestour ein echtes Highlight und Erlebnis. 
  Zielfisch Nummer eins ist der Dorsch. Darüber hinaus dürft Ihr bei jeder Ausfahrt mit Leng, Köhler und Pollack rechnen. Je nach Jahreszeit stehen die Chancen auf Seewolf oder Seehecht ebenfalls gut.

 Für die ersten Schritte am Riff, geben wir Euch Tipps für die erste Ausfahrt. Außerdem haben wir eine Übersicht zusammengestellt, die bei der Wahl des richtigen Kutters hilft.

*Kutterliste:*






*Gerätetipps:*
  Im Grunde seid Ihr mit zwei Ausrüstungen für die meisten Situationen am Riff gut ausgestattet: eine zum Pilken und eine zur Naturköderangelei. 
  Eine Pilkrute mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 250 oder 300 Gramm und einer Länge von bis zu 2,40 Meter ist ausreichend. In Kombination mit einer Stationärrolle der Größe 5000 bis 6000, welche mit ausreichend geflochtener Schnur (0,18 bis 0,23 Millimeter) bespult ist, landet Ihr jeden Fisch. Setzt auf schnell sinkende Pilker in Gewichten bis 400 Gramm und einfachen Vorfächern mit ein bis zwei Anbissstellen etwa Gummioktopusse, Twister oder Gummifische.
  Das zweite Set-up sollte etwas schwerer ausfallen. Eine 30-Pfund-Bootsrute mit einer stabilen Multirolle, die ebenfalls mit Geflecht gefüllt ist (siehe Angaben Pilkrute), ist ideal für natürliche Happen. Haltet Eure Montagen einfach und simpel, da Abrisse zur Tagesordnung gehören.   






_Mit dem perfekten Gerät macht der Trip erst richtig Spaß_


*Service und Tipps:*
  Vor einer Tour ist es hilfreich die Wetterbedingungen zu beobachten. Gerade bei einer längeren Anfahrt wäre es ärgerlich, wenn eine Tour nicht stattfindet. Zum einen solltet Ihr vor der Tour mit dem Kapitän sprechen – letztlich trägt er die Verantwortung und endscheidet er, ob es raus geht oder nicht. Auf der anderen Seite sind Wetter-Apps wie windfinder.com extrem hilfreich. Sinnvolle Wetterstationen  sind: Skagerrak, Klitmøller Virtual Buoy, Tyra Oest und Ekofisk Platform.
  Wasserfester Kleidung und festes Schuhwerk sind an Bord mehr als sinnvoll. Ebenfalls sollten Mittel gegen Seekrankheit (Reisetabletten oder -pflaster) dabei sein. Sehr zu empfehlen sind die angebotenen Filetierservice auf den Kuttern oder im Hafen. Für rund 10 DKK (rund 1,34 Euro) pro Kilo Filet bekommt Ihr sauberes Filet und die Hände bleiben heile.






_Praktische Sache: der Filetierservice auf den Kuttern_


*Wichtig:*
   Für jede Ausfahrt ist die dänische Angellizenz für Personen zwischen 18 und 65 Jahren nötig. Erhältlich in Angelläden, Touristeninformation oder online unter: www.fisketegn.dk


Viel Spaß bei Euren Kuttertouren wünscht Euch die Anglerboard-Redaktion


----------



## strandlaeufer (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*

Dem Bericht ist nichts hinzuzufügen. So ist es. Habe diese Erfahrung erst letzte Woche wieder gemacht. Touren sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Dem Bericht ist nichts hinzuzufügen. So ist es. Habe diese Erfahrung erst letzte Woche wieder gemacht. Touren sehr zu empfehlen.




Bedankt! Und freut mich, wenn der Artikel alles wichtige zusammenfasst und du es so bestätigst.


Mit welchem Dampfer warst du los?


----------



## yukonjack (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*

*Wichtig:
*Für jede Ausfahrt ist die dänische Angellizenz für Personen zwischen 18 und 65 Jahren nötig. Erhältlich in Angelläden, Touristeninformation oder online unter: www.fisketegn.dk

 Was ist denn mit den U 18 und Ü 65 jährigen?


----------



## Heilbutt (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*

Die dürfen nicht angeln!!!
:q

Nein, für die ist das angeln dort frei.
Also in den Gewässern die die staatl. Lizenz abdeckt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## yukonjack (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Die dürfen nicht angeln!!!
> :q
> 
> Nein, für die ist das angeln dort frei.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Habe das jetzt so verstanden das ich auf der Nordsee keinerlei Abgaben zu entrichten habe.


----------



## Heilbutt (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*

Doch, da brauchst du - wenn du 18 - 65 Lenze alt bist eben die genannte Lizenz.
Drunter bzw. drüber bräuchtest du sie nicht.

Was ich eigentlich, zugegeben nicht sehr eindeutig, sagen wollte ist das man für div. Flüsse usw. eine zusätzliche Erlaubnis lösen musst.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*



yukonjack schrieb:


> *Wichtig:
> *Für jede Ausfahrt ist die dänische Angellizenz für Personen zwischen 18 und 65 Jahren nötig. Erhältlich in Angelläden, Touristeninformation oder online unter: www.fisketegn.dk
> 
> Was ist denn mit den U 18 und Ü 65 jährigen?



Dan darfst du leider nicht Angeln mein Freund.:q


----------



## Timo.Keibel (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*

So sieht es aus, da hat Heilbutt dir ja schon die passende Antwort gegeben.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*

Danke. Alles verstanden.


----------



## strandlaeufer (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*

Auf dem Dampfer, auf dem du die Bilder gemacht hast, der Muddi.

Birger der Kapitän ist ja gerade am filitieren. Der versteht sein Handwerker als Kapitän und als Filitierer.



Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Bedankt! Und freut mich, wenn der Artikel alles wichtige zusammenfasst und du es so bestätigst.
> 
> 
> Mit welchem Dampfer warst du los?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Auf dem Dampfer, auf dem du die Bilder gemacht hast, der Muddi.
> 
> Birger der Kapitän ist ja gerade am filitieren. Der versteht sein Handwerker als Kapitän und als Filitierer.






Absolut! Birger ist sehr engagiert und möchte krumme Ruten an Deck sehen.


----------



## Stulle (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*

Ich will da schon länger mal hin konnte mich aber nie aufraffen das zu planen jetzt muss ich wohl [emoji1]


----------



## Timo.Keibel (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich will da schon länger mal hin konnte mich aber nie aufraffen das zu planen jetzt muss ich wohl [emoji1]






Kannst gerne mal berichten, wenn Du eine Tour gemacht hast!#6


----------



## LAC (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln an der dänischen Nordsee (mit Kutterliste)*

Die Information finde ich sehr gut! 
Nun kann sich jeder ein Schiff aussuchen. Nun muss er nur noch wissen, welche Fanggründe die Angelkutter anfahren und in welchen Tiefen geangelt wird, da die Fischarten je nach Gebiet unterschiedlich sind. 

Wie ich lese,  geht es inzwischen hier um freies Angeln unter 16 Jahre und jünger auf ein Angelkutter.  Bei Kinder, die ja  frei in den staatl. Gewässern angeln können, glaube ich, das ein älterer Angler bzw. Aufsichtsperson immer dabei sein muss.
Und ein Kapitän, der mit einem Kindergarten in See sticht ohne daß ein Kind eine Aufsichtsperson hat, sollte man die Fahrerlaubnis entziehen bevor die Polizei es macht, denn wenn ein Unfall passiert - das geht schneller als man denkt ist die Hölle los. Es beginnt 100 m vor der Hafeneinfahrt in den Brandungswellen - da purzeln die ersten Angler über Deck und schwimmen schon in ihrer eigenen Kotze - da kann nicht der Kapitän der den Kahn fährt einspringen und helfen. Der muss die Fahrt dann abbrechen - denn ich habe schon erlebt, das Personen zum Kapitän gehen und sagen, sie fahren sofort um, sonst zeige ich Sie an. 

Oft werden auch Boote schlecht gemacht - Toilette nicht sauber usw. ich habe erlebt, wo einer den Topf im Arm hat und die Toilette längere Zeit blockiert, weil er sich übergeben muss und der nächste die Tür auf macht und schon dicke Backen hat und die Brühe dem anderen im Nacken spuckt - so kann die Wahrheit aussehen. Deswegen finde ich es nicht gut, wenn einige die im  Orkan erst wach werden und sich aufregen darüber - sollen den Kahn alleine dann chartern.


----------

